# Your thoughts on M-15 snubbie?



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

Shop up north has a lot of used handguns. I suspect because the owner has been smokin' crack when he prices a clean M-10 at $550.00.
There is a nickle M-15 snb, (2") priced at $450.00 which seems almost reasonable.
I have 13 collectable (to me) Smith revovlers but no snubs. I do have two M-15 4" blue in near mint shape and love 'em.
I kinda think I want the nickle snub 15 but is $450.00 too much?
I haven't handled it yet but thru the showcase glass it looks pretty clean.
Thoughts?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Most of this type/model that I've seen had square butt grip-frames, which makes them slightly less desirable as carry guns, so the prices end up being little lower than they might otherwise be.

However, they are still nice comfortable-shooting mid-size K-frames, and with the adjustable sights, many will shoot as well as the 4" guns, if you can sight and hold them well enough. I'm not a huge fan of bright/shiny nickel-plated handguns, but I might make an exception for a nice clean tight model 15 .38 Special at a reasonable price. Based on what I've seen, that's a fairly decent price, but only you can make the call on whether it is worth that much to you.


----------

